# Solar Landscape lighting



## Talental

I was looking at the Volt landscape lighting but now wondering if the solar lights would work just as good. 
It would definitely be a lot easier to install.


----------



## Ware

I have no regrets going with a wired low voltage system.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Easy, but I've never seen effective solar path or up-lights. My neighbor has them. Too dim. Or any that which last for years. Let us know if you find any good ones.


----------



## marshtj

Skip the solar and takes Ware's advice.


----------



## quattljl

Talental said:


> I was looking at the Volt landscape lighting but now wondering if the solar lights would work just as good.
> It would definitely be a lot easier to install.


Yes, they're easier to install but they won't work just as well. I've been down that path once with the ones you get from Lowe's/Home Depot.

The solar lights aren't very bright (even the brightest ones). You'll constantly be changing/charging the batteries because the little solar panels don't store enough energy. That problem will only be exacerbated if you put them anywhere without full sun. Because of this, they barely last 3 hours or so during the winter time when days are short. Speaking of sun, the plastic lenses don't have any type of UV coating, so they start to cloud up after a year or two, which further lessens the light output. The plastic housings make great homes for spiders and ants, which will ultimately kill your light by damaging the circuit board.

My next lighting project will be with Volt or some other low voltage lighting company's offering.


----------



## krusej23

I have some of these from Amazon that can get up to 300 lumens. I have had them for 3 months and so far they are great. I use one to light up a flag on our house and the other 2 to up light a tree and some landscaping. There are two brightness levels and the lowest level lasts all night and doesn't have an issue with brightness at all. Solar works just fine if you get good ones and you have a sunny area. I hide mine in my landscaping and they still get enough sun to light up all night. I probably won't keep them outside when it gets super cold since I'm in Iowa.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DHLCYNJ/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_ARbtDbJJ2NGFP


----------



## EvanK

Talental said:


> I was looking at the Volt landscape lighting but now wondering if the solar lights would work just as good.
> It would definitely be a lot easier to install.


Have you seen our newest solar spotlight? The panel is integrated and its completely solid brass; one of the first in the industry actually. But, unlike many other makers, we don't exaggerate the claims on its light output. It's pretty sleek looking too.


----------



## fusebox7

Ware said:


> I have no regrets going with a wired low voltage system.


This. It's super easy to implement AND add/modify. We are lucky to live in an era of LED lighting now too...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Wired lighting will obviously always be a more consistent option but I have these solar spot lights that I got from amazon. They work great. They stay on for most of the night and don't even need full sun throughout the day to turn on. There also super bright. I've had them for over 2 years now and they are just as bright as when they were new. I don't take them in during winter. If your looking for solar I'd highly recommend these.


----------



## Harts

The most difficult part about installing low voltage is the planning. Actual physical work can be done in a few hours depending on how many lights you use. I love my volt lighting. It's obviously more expensive but worth the investment.


----------



## joerob2211

Solar lights off amazon. Last from sunset to probably around 2:00 am.


----------



## The_iHenry

Wired FTW!


----------



## LawnSolo

I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.

Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.


----------



## testwerke

LawnSolo said:


> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.


Usually landscape lighting runs as a low voltage 12v system. So you'd have a transformer box mounted somewhere in/around your house to take the mains and step it down to 12v.


----------



## LawnSolo

testwerke said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually landscape lighting runs as a low voltage 12v system. So you'd have a transformer box mounted somewhere in/around your house to take the mains and step it down to 12v.
Click to expand...

So here is where I struggle (sorry). So you plug the 12v adapter to an indoor outlet and make a hole to go outside? Thinking on maybe doing this from the garage.


----------



## testwerke

LawnSolo said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually landscape lighting runs as a low voltage 12v system. So you'd have a transformer box mounted somewhere in/around your house to take the mains and step it down to 12v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So here is where I struggle (sorry). So you plug the 12v adapter to an indoor outlet and make a hole to go outside? Thinking on maybe doing this from the garage.
Click to expand...

Yup! That's how I plan on doing it when I get my landscaping in order.


----------



## The_iHenry

LawnSolo said:


> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.


If you're up for the challenge this is a pretty simple way of adding an exterior outlet.


----------



## cutigers08

I have an outdoor outlet so I may go the wired route but I bought these and have been very pleased. Obviously the longevity will not be the same but all I had to do was stick them in the ground and they are super bright. No complaints so far and I will probably buy another set. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BDHFCRH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Excuse the condition of the lawn, this was the week we moved in and it was a mess!


----------



## LawnSolo

The_iHenry said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're up for the challenge this is a pretty simple way of adding an exterior outlet.
Click to expand...

This is awesome. Thank You!


----------



## The_iHenry

@LawnSolo good luck to you


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

LawnSolo said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I struggle with the concept of passing electricity from indoor to outdoor.
> 
> Do you guys install something like a junction box? or just plug the lighting to an outdoor plug? That's where I get shy about electrical outdoor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually landscape lighting runs as a low voltage 12v system. So you'd have a transformer box mounted somewhere in/around your house to take the mains and step it down to 12v.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So here is where I struggle (sorry). So you plug the 12v adapter to an indoor outlet and make a hole to go outside? Thinking on maybe doing this from the garage.
Click to expand...

I dont know about everyone elses system, but mine dont use plugs. I have a small transformer box on the backside of my house, inside of it all the low voltage wiring runs into it and is clipped/screwed into its various outputs. Inside that box is also a programmable timer that controls when the lights go on and off. There are no "plugs", each light on that wire simply wires directly into the 12V cable and then continues the chain to the next light.


----------



## Zak2883

The shed is solar and the two spotlights are quite impressive but nothing conpared to the light I get out of the wired light on the house. Did all this over the weekend.


----------



## The_iHenry

@LawnSolo status update? Did you attempt it? Did you use the force?


----------



## LawnSolo

The_iHenry said:


> @LawnSolo status update? Did you attempt it? Did you use the force?


Ah! Sorry I have been busy and didn't check the forums for many days. 
My budget for this year will have to wait  
I'm right now invested on home automation using the Hubitat Elevation smart hub :lol:


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Talental said:


> I was looking at the Volt landscape lighting but now wondering if the solar lights would work just as good.
> It would definitely be a lot easier to install.


For solar v. wired, depends on where you plan on putting them (sunny area) and the purpose. If it's just for path lighting, in an area that gets a reasonable amount of sun, solar isn't bad, but by the wee hours, they are off. So, if it's also to provide some security and all night lighting, I would not go with solar.

Running low voltage wire is pretty easy. Cut the ground deep with a sharpened flat shovel, open the ground by levering the shovel and shove the wire to the base of the cut. Repeat about 1,000 times, tamp the ground when you're done to seal the cuts, and your supply wires are in. Leave a loop of wire above ground where each fixture will go. Once it's all connected, you bury those too. Splice in the fixtures with waterproof crimp connectors. One time job that will last as long as you will.

If the fixtures come with those crazy splicer gizmos where you don't have to strip the wire, throw the gizmos away and use waterproof crimp connectors. You can get them on Amazon or most good auto parts stores.


----------



## RozWeston

cutigers08 said:


> I have an outdoor outlet so I may go the wired route but I bought these and have been very pleased. Obviously the longevity will not be the same but all I had to do was stick them in the ground and they are super bright. No complaints so far and I will probably buy another set. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BDHFCRH/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Excuse the condition of the lawn, this was the week we moved in and it was a mess!


I second the InnoGrear lights. I'm very happy with them. My trees are about 100 feet from the house, and running wire wasn't an option. I tried ALL the big box store lights, then I found these. Not perfect - but for solar, they're the best I've found.


----------

